#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Subs verspreid over het front

## Iko

Hi,

Ik heb nu al een aantal keer gezien/gelezen dat men subs verspreide over de totale lengte tussen de topstacks. O.a. Bij Stagepro met 2 grote stacks DV-Dosc stonde de subs met 2 meter er tussen verspreid. Zoals dit dus:




Ik ben zeer benieuwd wat hier de preciese reden van is en wat het verschil is ten opzichte van gewoon 4 plat op elkaar leggen onder de toppen.

Greetzz Iko

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Met subs verdeeld over de breedte van het podium kan je je signaal beinvloeden dmv. delayen. 
Wat bijvoorbeeld erg handig is: de buitenste kasten iets delayen, waardoor je op het podium minder last hebt van 125-200 Hz. Dit geeft veel meer rust op het podium. Zo zijn er nog vele toepassingen, die je gaandeweg leert kennen door er mee te werken.

----------


## Iko

Maar dit waren tot nu toe allemaal dance feesjes.. Dus daar zijn dat soort dinge niet echt van belang volgens mij... 


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Robert

> citaat:Wat bijvoorbeeld erg handig is: de buitenste kasten iets delayen, waardoor je op het podium minder last hebt van 125-200 Hz.



Zou je (of iemand anders) dit wat meer kunnen uitleggen? Voor mij is het namelijk niet echt logisch.

Thanx!

Robert

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

kijk hieronder en zie het verschil.

7 Subs (dacht dat ik er 8 had geplaatst...) op een rij.


2 groepjes van in dit geval 3 kasten, maar het resultaat 
mag duidelijk zijn.

----------


## Iko

Alleen krijg je dan wel dat het veel minder verdraagd volgens mij.. Wat je mist wel je koppeling..


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Alleen krijg je dan wel dat het veel minder verdraagd volgens mij.. Wat je mist wel je koppeling..
> 
> 
> Greetzz Iko



Lijkt mij een kwestie van intepretatie van de simulaties. Bij de bovenste (subjes verdeeld over breedte podium) zie je een grote rode lob, waaruit blijkt dat dit wel degelijk erg ver draagt.

----------


## sis

Ik dacht dat dokterdB enkele maanden geleden hier op het forum er een verklaring voor had, maar ik kan het niet terug vinden [:I]
sis

----------


## Robert

Nou Barny... voor de draad ermee  :Big Grin: 

Ik zie op dat plaatje van par-av wel wat er gebeurt, maar ik wil graag weten hoe dat komt. Bovendien is er nog niets gezegd over dat verhaal over delayen, en minder last van laag op het podium. Zoals het hier op dit plaatje staat heb je volgens mij juist meer last van laag op het podium toch?

Thanx!

Robert

----------


## PowerSound

Wat zijn de formules hiervoor, om de delay te berekenen ? Lijkt mij wel HEEL interessant.
Vroeger deed ik gewoon mijn subs links en rechts (niet veel SPL), nu meer alles in centerstack (veel SPL maar niet echt verspreid),  en nu lijkt mij dat ook wel eens leuk te proberen.

----------


## joe

Sorry ik ben geen barny maar ik denk dat ik het jullie toch wel kan uitleggen :Wink: 

Dit hele verhaal gaat eigenlijk over fases, je hebt niet alleen een fase verschil als je de + en de - omdraait (180 graden) je kan ook een fase verschil hebben van bijvoorbeeld 120 graden, hoe ze aan die 2,25 meter afstand komen is gewoon een rekensommetje: 1 golf van 100hz is 3,4m als je deze 240 graden uit elkaar zet kom je op +/- 2,25m uit, die maximale 240 graden afstand is nodig om toch nog een goede koppeling te krijgen, als je een grotere afstand neemt dan krijg je allemaal cancellingen dus een slechte geluid spreiding.Dit zie je op het 2de plaatje van mapp online.

wat je met dat delayen doet is niets anders dan een arc creëren (een ronding maken met de speakers) dus niet alleen de buitenste speakers. 
Dit doe je om een bredere spreiding te krijgen van de bas. Zoals je ziet in het eerste plaatje van mapp online is het in het midden van de zaal best wel luid maar aan de zijkant is er niks.
Je kunt beter die delay thuis laten en gewoon de speakers met een lichte ronding neer zetten, moet je alleen wel even de drummer niet in het midden van het podium zetten (scheelt feedback in het laag :Wink: 
Hoe groot de ronding moet zijn is een beetje afhankelijk hoe de zaal er uit ziet en waar je het geluid wel en niet wil hebben.

Deze opstellingen zijn er zeker niet voor om een zo zacht mogenlijk podium geluid te krijgen, wel een zo'n gelijk mogenlijk verdeeld geluid (behalve de arc zonder delay)

Als je de speakers achter elkaar ziet staan dan kan je zeggen dat ze een stil podium geluid proberen te krijgen.

Groeten Marco

----------


## dokter dB

okee okee bennik al  :Smile: 

Het draagt allebei even ver, alleen niet op dezelfde plek.

Plaatje 1: energie meer geconcentreert op het midden (punt naar voren), plaatje 2 dezelfde hoeveelheid energie maar meer verdeeld, met de bekende dips. 
Deze dips verschuiven met de gloflengte (frequentie) en het worden er met hogere frequentie (100Hz oid) ook steeds meer.... 

Wat wel zo is, is dat precies in het midden (FOH) er met 2 stacks meer energie is dan met bijv 4 stacks, of een grote rij (plaatje 1).

Met meerdere bronnen vul je de dipjes en is de energie per plek weer minder..... je krijgt kleinere foutjes ipv een paar grote.

Ouderwets 2 stacks is dus maximaal hard. 1 Stack in het midden is niet echt een mooie optie, want de afstand tussen L/R is te groot waardoor je daar ook weer tijd en dus plaatsafhankelijkheid door creert. (op elke plek heeft de sub een andere delay tov tops)

Dit heb ik vroeger eens gemaakt:
http://www.home.zonnet.nl/beetronik/...rvliegplan.rar
http://www.home.zonnet.nl/beetronik/...eplotssave.rar
Bij de laatste zie waarom die achterlijke 4-punts opstelling in zon housetent echt niet werkt, dan heb je iig zeker buiten wel veel laag. En elk jaar stond het op dancevalley weer vier op hoeken

Over het algemeen kan je wel zeggen dat als je stacks meer dan 20 meter uit elkaar staan het probleem minder erg word. Met die 12m podiums is 3 of 4 stacks wel veel beter.

Over die subarc vooraan het podium: als je genoeg delayuitgangen hebt kun je de buitenste delayen en naar binnen toe steeds minder. Dan krijg je een bolvormige afstraling, en minder een punt. Dus je trekt breder, kijk maar op mapponline....

De druk/overlast  op het podium is met meerdere kleine stacks nou eenmaal meer, met grotere stacks minder, ivm meer koppeling..

----------


## dokter dB

hey joe! klinkt bekend hehe

helemaal eens. 
die hadden we idd ook nog: achter elkaar plaatsen, om die mensen vooraan tot kotsens toe neer te knuppelen.

Het mooiste gaat dat met FIR algoritmes, dwz delay aangepast aan frequentie, zo kun je een veel evener verloop van de richtingswerking krijgen, en dus grotere bandbreedte van het richtsysteem.. 2 oktaven zou haalbaar zijn dan.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Alleen krijg je dan wel dat het veel minder verdraagd volgens mij.. Wat je mist wel je koppeling..
> 
> 
> Greetzz Iko



juist niet, je koppelt beter, en dus draagt het verder. 

Is trouwens het principe van het line-array, je joekelt veel verder, en precies iop de plaats waar je het hebben wilt. Bij die 2 side-sub-clusters krijg je én minder ver, én op de verkeerde plats sub. Bij het arc gaat dit veel mooier.


principe is al uitgelegd op   http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9004  , dus...

----------


## Iko

Ik had het plaatje iets te snel bekeken, want ik zie nu pas dat de subs op plaatje 1 niet tegen elkaar aan staan, maar met +- 2 meter er tussen. 

Conclusie hier uit is dat je voor een klein podium (10-20 meter) dus beter je subs op een rijtje kan zetten met 2.25 meter er tussen. 

Ander verhaal is dat wij dubbele 18" subs hebben, hoorngeladen. Deze kunnen wel op 2 manieren gebruiken:

- 3-4 horizontaal op elkaar leggen, voordeel is dat ze dan dieper door lopen.
- Gewoon rechtop zetten en dan bij voorbeeld verspreiden over je front

In wat voor situaties zou je ze dan horizontaal leggen? 


Greetzz Iko

----------


## joe

Een arc gaat minder ver dan een line, dus als je alleen maar ver moet gebruik dan geen!! arc

Als het moeilijk is voor te stellen wanneer en waar je veel sub heb op verschillende plaatsen kan je dit doen.

pak een plaats in de zaal bv. in het midden 40 meter van de speakers.
je hebt 2 speakers naast elkaar liggen 10 meter uit elkaar. je meet de afstand van jouw tot de 2 speaker. zoals je merkt is er geen afstand verschil. nu weet je dus dat de speakers samen werken dus +6 db (nu niet gelijk zeuren over die 6 db he  :Wink: 

nu stap je 10 meter naar links en is de afstand van de 1ne speaker is nu 40,3meter en de ander is nu 42,7 meter. Dit is dus 2,4 meter verschil dus een cancelling in 70hz. waarvoor: 1 golf van 70hz is +/- 4,8 meter en de helft daarvan is 2,4meter, tegen fase dus.

----------


## dokter dB

Er word even wat door elkaar gehaald (mac): dat iets koppelt wil niet zeggen dat het perse verder draagt, alleen de richtingwerking veranderd. Bij koppelen word de richting smaller en harder.
Als voorbeeld: "Long throw" toppen zijn verticaal gewoon heel smal, dat kan ook bijv. met 1 (ongekoppelde) hoorndriver.

Die arcsubs koppelen minder goed bij elkaar en is dus op afstand zachter maar wel meer even verdeeld binnen het luistergebied (grootte daarvan is weer afh van de gekozen kromming/delays). Er is minder rendement.

Met FIR algoritmen kan je met 2 substacks achter elkaar net zo richten als bijv 4 stacks met fixed delays. 
Je kan eigenlijk altijd met 2 stacks achter elkaar voldoen. En dat is dus meer herrie, omdat de enkelvoudige bronnen dus harder zijn bij gelijkblijvend aantal te verdelen subs. Dus een intelligentere vorm van richten. Richten met rendement zeg maar :Smile:

----------


## joe

> citaat:Het mooiste gaat dat met FIR algoritmes, dwz delay aangepast aan frequentie, zo kun je een veel evener verloop van de richtingswerking krijgen, en dus grotere bandbreedte van het richtsysteem.. 2 oktaven zou haalbaar zijn dan.



nog nooit uitgeprobeert met die FIR filters kan je toch weer wat dbtjes weg halen [8D] alleen oppassen als je het iets te ruig doet dan haal je ook teveel van die frequentie weg uit de voorkant

----------


## joe

> citaat:In wat voor situaties zou je ze dan horizontaal leggen?



Situaties wanneer ik ze liks rechts stack is:
*   als ik ze nodig heb om me toppen er op te zetten.
*   geen plaats onder of voor het podium
*   te veel gezeur heb van mensen die het beter weten  :Frown: 
*   Als er geen podium geluid gewenst is







> citaat:te veel gezeur heb van mensen die het beter weten



   soms is dat ook zo :Wink:

----------


## Iko

Rare vraag misschien, maar wat is Arc en Line? Line is gewoon een rij subs en Arc een stapel?


Greetzz Iko

----------


## joe

arc is een een geboge line

----------


## Iko

Iemand zegt net dat jullie waarschijnlijk frontloaded subs bedoelen in dit topic, maar mijn vraag was echter over hornloaded subs.. Dus dat schijnt een heel ander verhaal te zijn [:I]

----------


## Gast1401081

Hallo, Geluidstechniek is een vak, en geen Rob en Nicowerk, En omdat Archimedes al bedacht dat ieder probleem zijn eigen oplossing heeft is er eigenlijk geen pasklaar recept, maar hep ieder voordeal sijn nadeal.
Om tot pasklare hoorn-oplossingen te komen (alhoewel het mij vreemd lijkt dat dit principe niet zou werken) moet je eerst de afstraling van die hoorn weten. De hoorn is per definitie niet linear, dus waar zit je piekfrequentie, etc wordt dan weer belangrijk. Verder : gewoon proberen op een voetbalveldje in de buurt.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

2 Mac: Dat een hoorn per definitie niet lineair zou zijn is wel erg kort door de bocht. Dit geldt eigenlijk alleen voor een hoorn met een te klein hoorn-oppervlak, en dan eigenlijk ook nog alleen voor de freq. response.

Het principe werkt wel, alleen is dat mooie simulatieprogrammaatje van je niet bruikbaar voor (onbekende) hoorns. Er spelen namelijk meer parameters mee dan het programma rekening mee houdt.

bij vergroting hoornoppervlak gebeuren er een aantal dingen:
- verhoging rendement
- verlagen cut-off
- verschuiving onderste freq. van pattern-control

Kortom simulaties zijn mooi ... maar vergeet de praktijk niet uit het oog. Om nog een voorbeeldje te geven: Er worden hier fantatsiche opstellingen met ingenieuze filtering / processing gesimuleerd waarmee geluid gericht kan worden en overlast  met maar liefst 10 - 12 dB verminderd wordt. We hebben een locatie waar we regelmatig een setje neer zetten, en door enkel het laag fysiek te ontkoppelen van de grond is er een werkelijk gemeten vermindering van het lekgeluid (30 - 250Hz) met zo'n 12-15 dB gerealiseerd.

----------


## dokter dB

psies, het richtprincipe zal dus met hoornsubs nog steeds gewoon werken.
Totaal response (lees: hoe laag het gaat) afh van hoeveel subs bij elkaar per cluster.

Als je verschillende kasten gaat combineren (Hoorn en BR bv) gaat het wel mis. elk cluster dient nl wel hetzelfde fase/ampligedrag te hebben. 

Een goed ontworpen hoorn heeft juist minder vervorming dan FL, omdat er minder slag nodig is, of word dat niet door jullie bedoeld met onlineair? tijdresponse veranderd wel iets.

nu ga ik naar de tandarts [xx(]

----------


## Thix

Ik wou eens weten of die simulatie 1 met de kasten allemaal naast elkaar ook met een delay is gesimuleerd of zonder delay?

Ik ga dit zeker eens proberen met men volgende opdracht, alleen kan dit natuurlijk niet overal zo die basskasten voor het podium. Maar als het kan lijkt het wel op een eenvoudige manier een verbetering te krijgen van de klank. En vooral klank hebben waar het nodig is.  :Smile:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thix_
> 
> Ik wou eens weten of die simulatie 1 met de kasten allemaal naast elkaar ook met een delay is gesimuleerd of zonder delay?
> 
> Ik ga dit zeker eens proberen met men volgende opdracht, alleen kan dit natuurlijk niet overal zo die basskasten voor het podium. Maar als het kan lijkt het wel op een eenvoudige manier een verbetering te krijgen van de klank. En vooral klank hebben waar het nodig is.



Dit zijn geen dingen die je op lokatie even uit moet proberen. Dit zijn slechts simulaties, het blijft een kwestie van ervaring en goed luisteren om met een systeem het gewenste resultaat te bereiken. 
Gewoon op een vrije dag het spul neerzetten en inregelen, luisteren en nogmaals inregelen. Ga daarna pas met delays rommelen....

----------


## Thix

Ja toevallig is men volgende opdracht eentje waar ik rustig de tijd heb om wat te proberen. Is een vaste stek waar ik ruimschoots op voorhand kan opstellen als ik wens.[8D]

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Dan is mijn verhaal alsnog van toepassing. Begin eenvoudig, zonder delay, en probeer niet teveel tegelijk. Gewoon 8 subjes op rij en luisteren maar.

----------


## Thix

Als je nu een kleinere locatie hebt stel vb. 4m breedte podium. Dan heb je meer dan 2,25m tussen je FOH dan zou het dus nog steeds zinvol zijn om je 2 basskasten onder podium te leggen. 

Ja nu weet ik dat het kwestie van proberen is maar in "theorie" zou dit dan nog steeds een "verbetering" geven.[?] Of vergeet ik dan een factor?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Waar haal je die 2.25 m vandaan? 

Met wat voor PA ga je overigens werken?

----------


## Thix

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> Dit hele verhaal gaat eigenlijk over fases, je hebt niet alleen een fase verschil als je de + en de - omdraait (180 graden) je kan ook een fase verschil hebben van bijvoorbeeld 120 graden, hoe ze aan die 2,25 meter afstand komen is gewoon een rekensommetje: 1 golf van 100hz is 3,4m als je deze 240 graden uit elkaar zet kom je op +/- 2,25m uit, die maximale 240 graden afstand is nodig om toch nog een goede koppeling te krijgen, als je een grotere afstand neemt dan krijg je allemaal cancellingen dus een slechte geluid spreiding.Dit zie je op het 2de plaatje van mapp online.



Hier heb ik die 2,25m zien uitrekenen om nog koppeling te krijgen bij frequentie voor lage tonen (100Hz) bij meer krijg je meer te maken met het uitdoven van elkaars golven door de kasten.

Ik gebruik Yorkville E2204 kasten en als basskasten momenteel AK218. Ik heb een DriveRack PA waarmee ik toch enige afregeling kan maken.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Wellicht interessant in het kader van dit topic ... een aantal leuke plotjes van het (gemeten) afstraalgedrag van een stack hoorns waarbij het mond-oppervlak zo'n 2 x 2 m is.




linksonder = freq waar polarplot genomen is

----------


## beyma

Als dit teveel offtopic gaat hoor ik het wel, maar....

Als ik dus aan beide kanten 2 maal een 18 inch bass reflex subje neer zet of leg, dan heb ik altijd ACHTER de kasten de bas die ik eigenlijk er voor wil horen  :Frown:  :Frown:  wat doe ik fout??

Het zijn dus 4 kasten die lijken op de Ampco sub's,ik zet ze -ivm ruimte- meestal een metertje of 6 tot 8 uit elkaar, op een afstand van +/- 2 a 3 meter uit de achterwand van de zaal. (meestal een gymzaal o.i.d) 

Zou ik met 4 van deze kasten ook zoiets als op die simulatie van pagina 1 kunnen krijgen??? (de bovenste van die twee plaatjes dus!)

Mvg,
Martijn.

----------


## dokter dB

@beyna:
als de situatie het toelaat beter tegen de achterwand aanzetten, of indien een live stage, verder dan 3m van de achterwand af..

----------


## Rademakers

Als je de mogelijkheid hebt, is het vrijwel altijd beter om de baskasten met de achterkant dicht tegen de muur te zetten, of beter nog, in een hoek.

De lage frequenties zijn omni-directioneel. D.w.z. dat ze alle kanten op afstralen, een zogenaamde bolvormige afstraling. Hoe hoger de frequentie hoe directioneler deze wordt. Hierdoor is de basweergave achter de kasten net zo groot als er voor, met als verschil dat de echt lage frequenties van de sub, relatief meer aanwezig zijn. Daardoor klinkt het achter de subs vaak heftiger als er voor.
Door de kasten op de grond te zetten, wordt de bolvormige afstraling gehalveerd, door ze tegen een muur te zetten wordt de halve bol, weer gehalveerd. Het levert elke keer een geluidsdrukwinst van 3 dB op, dus dat tikt snel aan.
In een hoek plaatsen bied weer 3 dB winst, er tot nu toe vanuitgaande dat de muren van beton of dergelijke zijn. In een tent vervalt het effect uiteraard in zijn geheel [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

Als je niet de mogelijkheid hebt om de kasten tegen de muur te plaatsen, dan kun je ze er juist beter ook niet te dichtbij plaatsen. Doordat een deel van het geluid eerst naar achteren gaat, en daar teruggekaatst wordt, ontstaat er een galm, waardoor de bas modderig wordt.
In Hifi-opstellingen wordt 1,7 mtr als onderste grens gebruikt. Maar meer is ook goed.

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

@raadje:
half space is 6dB meer energie etc.... dus het is allemaal nog gunstiger :Smile: .

Op afstand heb je meer last van de reflectie op achterwand dan dichtbij de sub... 
Dit omdat de amplitude van de reflectie dichtbij de sub relatief veel zachter is, op afstand is reflectie bijna even hard als het directe geluid en zit het elkaar behoorlijk in de weg, tijdsgewijs (te merken als weinig druk). Voor niet hifi zeg ik absoluut meer dan 1.7 meter afstand, beter 6 meter als minimum...

----------


## Leinad

He Dokter,

Waarom zou er 6dB bij komen van full naar half space?

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## dokter dB

@leinad:
nou, 360 graden naar 180 graden (sferisch) is 2x. 
De helft van de bovengenoemde bolvormige druk word gespiegeld omhoog in dit geval. Dat is 2x de druk, en 6dB dus.
Hetzelfde geld voor (omni) microfoons. als je ze op de grond legt heb je 6dB meer input.

----------


## Leinad

Inderdaad de helft van de energie wordt nu omhoog gekaatst. En die verdubbeling van de atmosferische druk is naar mijn weten nog altijd een toename van 3dB.

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## dokter dB

nee hoor, ga maar eens googlen... het is namelijk 20log en geen 10log, dat word altijd door jan en alleman elkaar gehaald.

Het is puur akoestische optelling, je kan het vergelijken met een letterlijke verdubbeling van de sub (+amp).

----------


## Leinad

Je hebt helemaal gelijk.  :Wink: 

Even de formule nagezocht. Blijkt dat bij sommige sites de informatie dus niet klopt! Volgende keer maar gewoon weer in een boek opzoeken.  :Smile: 

Maar in ieder geval bedankt!

----------


## Contour

Microfoons sturen een spanning uit en voor spanningen is het inderdaad 20log(u/u0)of voor drukken 20log(p/p0)

Voor vermogens en energie (ook akoestische vermogens) is het wel degelijk 10log. Wanneer we rekenen in akoestische Watts per vierkante meter dan moet je 10log(I/I0)nemen met als I0=10exp-12 W/m^2.

MVG Contour

----------


## Leinad

Ja, ik was even in de war met geluidsdruk en geluidsintensiteit.

Shame on me...[V]

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Microfoons sturen een spanning uit en voor spanningen is het inderdaad 20log(u/u0)of voor drukken 20log(p/p0)
> MVG Contour



het gaat hier om wat de microfoon opneemt, en niet wat hij uitstuurt.
dus inderdaad 20log(p/po) waarbij p=2, po=1.






> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> 
> 
> Voor vermogens en energie (ook akoestische vermogens) is het wel degelijk 10log. Wanneer we rekenen in akoestische Watts per vierkante meter dan moet je 10log(I/I0)nemen met als I0=10exp-12 W/m^2.
> 
> MVG Contour



akoestisch vermogen word ook gewoon uitgedrukt in dB.
(kan zo men wil worden omgerekend naar akoestische watt per vierkante meter  :Wink: )
Dan is dubbel "akoestisch" vermogen inderdaad 3dB, bij gelijkblijvende bron. Je moet daarvoor ook 3dB (2x) meer vermogen toevoeren aan diezelfde bron.

Maar hier is het 6dB, puur omdat juist de bron veranderd...

----------


## beyma

Goeie hemel, wat een deskundigheid alhier zeg [^]

Maar ik ga ze voortaan tegen de achterwand in de hoeken opstellen, eens kijken wat dat doet! 

Hartelijk dank voor het meedenken.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Hallo,

Voor wat betreft de mapp plaatjes van par-av.nl wil ik een aantal kanttekeningen plaatsen.
Ten eerste geven de kleuren een relatieve level (SPL) aan en daarom zijn de twee plaatjes niet met elkaar vergelijkbaar. Zeker niet voor wat betreft het bereik in diepte van de subs! let op de kleuren geven een relatieve level aan!
En ten tweede zijn er Meyer Sound M3D subs gebruikt voor het voorbeeld. Dit zijn cardiode subs. Normaal gesproken zijn de meeste subs (zoals al eerder genoemd) omni.

Om ook een bijdrage te leveren in deze discussie heb ik op mijn site twee mapp predicties staan met Meyer sound 650-P. In dit geval laten de plaatjes zien wat er gebeurt rond 63 Hz. Naar mijn bescheiden mening hoort een subwoofer zijn werk te doen, tussen 30 en 63 Hz(-5dB).
Zoals al eerder is gezegd hoe kan dit? Simpel : dit heeft alles te maken met phase. Zoals goed te zien is op het eerste plaatje zijn de donkere kleuren phase canceling (fase uitdoving) en op die plaatsen is er dus geen laag te horen en te voelen(!). Het tweede plaatje geeft aardig weer hoe het sublaag over de ruimte wordt verspreid. Het doel is immers om op elke plaats in een ruimte hetzelfde gevoel (=klank en luidheid!)te krijgen.
Zie voor de plaatjes :
http://www.audiotech.nl/mapp.htm
Om subgeluid meer de diepte in te krijgen moet je de subs in line op elkaar stapelen. Het principe hoe dit kan, is min of meer het line-array principe.
Helaas is het niet altijd mogelijk om je subs op elkaar te stapelen (beperkte ruimte, beperkte aantal subs...) in de rock'n'roll zie je ook vaak subs gestapeld links en rechts met een kleine curve naar buiten gericht. En zeker altijd op de grond plaatsen, daardoor krijg je er gratis extra druk bij(half space koppeling). Door je subs meer naar buiten te richten los je helaas het probleem met phase canceling niet op.
Verder kun je experimenteren door de subs links en rechts tov elkaar te verschuiven dit doe je door de subs die meer van het podium af gaan tov elkaar naar achter te verschuiven. Hierdoor richt je het subgeluid als het ware naar buiten. Het kan ook met elektronische delay door de subs tov elkaar elke sub met 1 a 2 ms te delayen.(buitenste subs meeste delay).
Helaas blijf je met de phase canceling zitten.
Ook subwoofers in line (op elkaar) kun je op deze manier sturen (bovenste kasten meer delay tov onderste 1 a 2 ms per kast). Hierdoor komt ook op hoger gelegen plaatsen (Balkons/tribunes) het sublaag goed over.
Het blijft toch ook gewoon experimenteren. Ik raad iedereen aan om deel te nemen aan een luidspreker optimalisatie cursus bij Audio Mathijsen. http://www.aem.nl/html/theaterpa.html

Tot slot hoeveel sub je ook neerzet. Mijn bescheiden mening is dat voor wat betreft rock'n'roll het (sub) laag +20dB(spl) is tov de rest (qua frequentie response). En let op, meer subwoofers plaatsen is niet altijd meer druk. De verhouding top-subs is in dit geval belangrijk. Als je meer subs dan tops hebt. Houdt dit automatisch in dat je headroom van de topkast(en) kleiner wordt. Het gaat in dit geval over geluid en naar mijn mening gaat dit over het ideale waarbij klank en geluidsdruk op elke plaats gelijk is, waarbij meestel de druk in de diepte afneemt... en wil je dit compenseren zul je hoe dan ook gebruik moeten maken van line-array systemen.

----------


## Gast1401081

heee, niels, longtimenosee,

hoe kom jij aan 650's in je mapp?

verder is die aem-cursus eigenlijk een basis-vereiste voor de audio-tech, (its all about pase-sjipt...).
De conclusie zal dan ook vaak zo zijn dat je terug wilt naar één beamende puntbron met een nader te bepalen openingshoek. Want idd, het afstraalgedrag van 2 coherente puntbronnen levert per definitie optelling en uitdoving op, en die is ook nog eens frequentie-afhankelijk.
en zoals al gezegd : iedere sub-oplossing heeft zijn voor- en nadelen. Tenzij je ze on-axis kunt leggen ( achter elkaar), dan treedt het effect juist in je voordeel op.

Verder is dit hele leuke stoei-materie, en kan ik er nog wel ff op doorgaan.

----------


## joe

> citaat:hoe kom jij aan 650's in je mapp?



Ooo... daar zijn 2 manieren voor

1 een uitgebreidere mapp online vragen 
2 een beetje met excel bestandje knoeien :Wink: 

(e-mail me maar effe als je een langere uitleg wil)

----------


## dokter dB

dat laatste plaatje laat precies zien waarom zo'n arc niet geschikt is voor live-concerten, daar in het midden achter de stack zit precies de drummer, en die word doodgeknuppelt.
Grote live podia 4 stacks, kleinere podia 3 stacks werkt dan wel te gek.
Hoe krijg je die grotere library op mapp? heb idd tot nu toe maar met full range kasten sub zitten simuleren...

----------


## jack

Als ik mijn ESW 1018 subs van RCF zo wegzet heb ik dan ook deze afstraling?
Heeft iemand misschien een plaatje die het verschil laat zien tussen twee stacks en twee stacks met verspeide subs? (zie topic plaatje)

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Dat laatste plaatje heeft ook weer als voordeel dat de drummer geen sidefill meer nodig heeft... in ieder geval niet voor zijn kick geluid :-)
En niet alleen de drummer heeft er last van maar iedereen op het podium, en wat dacht je van semi-pop, dus crossover met klassiek, waarbij er toch vaak veel condensators wordt gebruikt... dat wordt een lekkere knoeiboel in je mengtafel qua sub overspraak...
In dit geval zit er maar een ding op en dat is met cardiode subwoofers werken (M3D subs, PSW-6 van Meyer Sound bijv.) alleen helaas zijn die niet in grote getalen voorhanden in Nederland... en dus komt men toch vaak weer uit op conventioneel stackwerk links en rechts.

----------


## Gast1401081

doe het nog steeds met omni's, maar ik had begrepen dat meyer de 650 als uitlopend beschouwde, omdat de 700HP er nu is, en dat ze daarom geen 650 in de mapp gooiden ( magu zelf, nb)
Ook een leuke optie : sub vliegen. Dan is het verschil in afstand tussen de eerste en de laatste rij tov je sub minder groot, dus minder dempings-verschil, dus gelijkmatiger drukverdeling.
Mail is onderweg.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Heb begrepen van Solotech (Canada) dat er nog hard gesleuteld wordt aan de 700HP.
Sub vliegen is goeie optie... helaas met 650-p niet te doen...wachten is op 700, die dat wel kan... met M3D subs is dat geen probleem... het is zelfs interesant om een kolom subwoofers te vliegen. Maar voor rock'n'roll gaat er niks boven groundstacked subwoofers... puur alleen al om de geluidsdruk. Tenzij je natuurlijk 16 subs per kant vliegt (line-array)... waar hebben we het dan nog over.

----------


## Gast1401081

ach, krijg net een mailtje, 

degene die dit verhaal echt wil begrijpen : 6 tm 10 september komt Magu het uitleggen bij AEM te duivendrecht.
Systeem Optimalisatie, met alle Mapp, Sim, en pees-sjipt-problems die je maar kunt tegenkomen.
Volle week theorie, met praktijk-ondersteuning.

www.aem.nl

----------


## dokter dB

kan je dat mailtje fwden naar mij mac?
collega van me had dat ook gedaan...

----------


## joe

Als je geen cardiode subwoofers heb (zoals de meeste van ons) kan je ze ook gewoon zelf maken, 2 rijen subs neerleggen beetje delayen en klaar.





> citaat:dat laatste plaatje laat precies zien waarom zo'n arc niet geschikt is voor live-concerten, daar in het midden achter de stack zit precies de drummer, en die word doodgeknuppelt.



Dit vind ik opzich mee vallen vergeleken 2 stacks. als je 2 stacks neer zet heb je in het midden ook een lob + het tekeningetje is van bovenaf gezien maar zeker bij de hogere podiums zit je aardig in een cancel gebied (zeker als je de subs stackt)

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Joe, opletten : als je cardioide subs wil maken met conventionele subs, heb je drie rijen subs in line achter elkaar nodig.

----------


## joe

Weet ik het liefst zelfs 4, maar met dit voorbeeld zie je het al aardig.

Als je met fir filters gaat spelen kom je trouwens ook al een heel end met 2 rijen  :Wink: 





> citaat:hey joe! klinkt bekend hehe
> 
> helemaal eens. 
> die hadden we idd ook nog: achter elkaar plaatsen, om die mensen vooraan tot kotsens toe neer te knuppelen.
> 
> Het mooiste gaat dat met FIR algoritmes, dwz delay aangepast aan frequentie, zo kun je een veel evener verloop van de richtingswerking krijgen, en dus grotere bandbreedte van het richtsysteem.. 2 oktaven zou haalbaar zijn dan.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp...04&whichpage=2

Daar staat een mapp plaatje die klopt.

----------


## dokter dB

ja psies, maar je moet eigenlijk toch wel meer rijen maken voor breedbandiger cardiode sub... 
Of 2 rijen (zoals boven) met aangepaste delay per frequentie (soort van FIR algorithme, maar dan fixed golflengte ipv fixed delay)

Met bijvoorbeeld 4 rijen sub word de constructie vaag, omdat er veel onder het podium gebeurd, lastig met muzikanten....

Daar komt nog bij dat je met 2 stacks toch wel meer baffle en ook koppeleffect dus rendement hebt bij een gelijkblijvend aantal te verdelen subs.
Of je moet natuurlijk met de organisatie overeenkomen dat er meer subs worden ingehuurd om cardioide richteffect te krijgen ivm overlast etc...

----------


## dokter dB

hmm ik zie net aan een citaat dat ik dat al een keer had gepost...
hmmm volgens mij is alles al gezegd op dit topic :Smile:

----------


## joe

Ik denk het ook wel  :Wink:

----------


## Albert Schaap

Dit is even een klei testje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php3...akers&ID=86655

----------


## Gast1401081

MOD?

----------


## AH

nieuw bod 0,5 [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> MOD?



Da Schaap is nie goe bezig [xx(]
sis

----------

